# Stack Distance From Toilet



## II Weeks (Jan 6, 2009)

By stack do you mean a wet vent? We try to run a vent within 5 feet of any drain.


----------



## jonathan03 (Dec 30, 2008)

By stack I mean the vertical pipe that runs from the floor to the roof and is open at the roof. I'm not sure what a wet vent is since I'm a DIY plumber hehe. We may be talking about the same thing. If the toilet is 12' from the vertical stack pipe, is that an issue? 

Right now the person who did the job before has the bath tub 15' from the vertical stack. However, they ran a smaller 2" vertical pipe about 4" from the bath tub up into the next floor and tied it in the main 4" vertical stack.

I'm doing a complete remodel and need to know how to properly vent the toilet, bath tub, sink and laundry room. Is a 15' horizontal branch from the main 4" stack pipe too far? Can a toilet right next to a sink and bath tub use the same drain pipe?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## II Weeks (Jan 6, 2009)

take a few minutes out and give us a quick drawing on what you ahve and what you want to do. 

Its a lot easier to help out that way and the way they used to do plumbing is a little different today.


----------



## jonathan03 (Dec 30, 2008)

Ok here is my sketch, not the best I know but Paint isn't very good for this. I know you need a trap for both the tub, sink and washer, but not sure how to make it in paint. 

Here are my questions:

1) Is the toilet too far from the main vent stack?

2) Is 4" pipe overkill for the horizontal run to connect the tub, toilet, sink and washer to the main vent stack?

3) For the washer, I plan to run a vertical pipe with a trap that connects to the main horizontal run. Its that ok?

4) Can the main 4" vertical vent stack to the roof be inside an exterior wall?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## zosoplumber (Nov 21, 2008)

The whole bathroom group is to far from vent stack to properly vent the toilet lav, and shower, I would wet vent that group with your lav, but instead of what you drew, I would hit the toilet last and as you branch of to hit your lav throw in a 2x2 wye before your 90 for the lav and shoot it over to the shower.


----------



## zosoplumber (Nov 21, 2008)

And yes 4" is over kill i would run 4" up tp the washer and then bushing down with a 3x4 bushing.


----------



## jonathan03 (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks for the reply.

So you think the whole branch from the main vent stack with the tub, toilet, sink, and washer could be 3"? 

How thick should the vent pipe for the toilet be? Can I run it into the main 4" vent to the roof? The reason why I want to run the vents like this is so I don't have to move the output of the pipe to the roof. I have a 3 story tin roof which complicates things. 

If I do the things in this sketch, can I keep the toilet where it is? The washer will be a separate room. There is really a wall between the sink and washer to divide the bathroom and laundry room that I didn't show. 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## II Weeks (Jan 6, 2009)

that looks better and keep in mind that vent pipes need to be pitched as if it were a drain pipe.


----------

